# Arsenal - Manchester United - the derby



## BettingIsNice (Nov 7, 2008)

Manchester had tough start of the season. They need 3 points in the Emirates stadium in order to be in contention for the title. Manchester will throw everything for this match.
Arsenal had problems lately with Hull, Fenerbahche for Chmapions league. Arsenal is missing Robin Van Persie due to his red card. Adebayor and Wallcot are injured.
An odds of 2.50 can still be found at some sites.


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 11, 2008)

I was totaly wrong...


----------

